# No time to cook.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It would be nice to have a chef in the house but some of Us have to work for a living and for others who are to lazy to work,anyway I remember our wood stove back home ,grandma would put a pot of beans over night and the aroma would call you to the table, I miss that stove.20 years ago I got a wood stove in the form of a Crock Pot, simple low-high pot round and rusty but still cooks the best roast pork in town or roast beef or turkey or meatloaf's or BBQ ribs, dinners are cook while you sleep or working the problem is the aroma in the air.:beercheer:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

"Slow Food" is the best...beans, roasts, even baked potatoes (baked potato bar for dinner!). I have several pots in several sizes. The little one (6 cups) is the stock pot and runs constantly, catching the pan juices, vegetable cooking water, bones, etc. After the stock is done and de-fatted, back into the crock to warm for snacking or to make into gravy or soup for dinner.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I made a "Canadian-style" jambalaya yesterday in my slow-cooker.

One onion - cut in half and then sliced cross-wise in 1/4" strips
One green pepper - cut in quarters and then sliced in 1/4" strips
three large sections of a garlic-clove, peeled and chopped very fine
One red apple - cored / peeled and cut into 16ths
half-dozen large carrots - peeled and cut into coins
2 grouse (those are wild birds) cut into stewing sizes
2lbs of deer meat (cut into stewing sizes)
3 pork sausages - pan-fried and then cut into coins
handfull (or two) of cherry tomatoes
1 can of stewed tomatoes - spice and salt-free
2cups of beef-broth
1 bottle of Mort Subite Gueuze Iambic (wheat-ale)
A few sprinkles of red-pepper seeds, brown chili powder and chipotle powder.

Let cook for about 5hrs.

Draw-out 8oz of juice from the pot about 1/2hr before ready to serve. Chill that juice till approx. body temperature. Mix very well with 3 heaping teaspoons of corn-starch, pour back into the pot and stir it and stir it up some more. Allow to thicken the juice, serve over a bed of wild-rice with a nice glass of red-wine.


Picture of the label of the beer.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

boy I know what you mean, I remember my mother cooking a big pot of ham and beans on the stove over night, or lamb stew (my mom was Greek) and many others. After more than forty years I can still smell that aroma and see that big pot in the center of the table along with fresh baked bread, feta cheese, olives and other fruits. I sure miss that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Y'all are making me hungry!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> boy I know what you mean, I remember my mother cooking a big pot of ham and beans on the stove over night, or lamb stew (my mom was Greek) and many others. After more than forty years I can still smell that aroma and see that big pot in the center of the table along with fresh baked bread, feta cheese, olives and other fruits. I sure miss that.


That is beautiful Camo2460,the Gods food wow, my grandma had a Spanish dish of lamb/goat with white wine in a pot with nothing but herbs, onions cook over a slow fire overnight, the trick is to marinade the meat with sour oranges and garlic for 12/24 hour , that will take the gamey taste of the meat ,and dumping this liquid, rinse the meat and pre-fry it with olive oil,garlic,onions,cumin,oregano,hot peppers flake/salt to tastes cook with white wine or beer till meat falls of the bone. This is a pure country dish no store bought items at all. Enjoy.


----------

